# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Обучающие курсы

## nataly290361

Все секреты работы с Office 2010. Обучающий видеокурс 50 уроков (2011) 
Автор: TeachVideo
Издательство: TeachVideo
Год издания: 2011
Язык: русский
Формат: exe
Размер: 192,44 Мб
Электронное издание, которое призвано помочь любому пользователю освоить принципы работы с MS Office 2010. Этот курс продолжает уже известную серию для начинающих пользователей и поможет любому превратиться из полного чайника в чайника продвинутого. Он сделан по многочисленным просьбам совсем зеленых пользователей и будет крайне полезен тому, кто хочет освоить такие программы из этого пакета, как Word, Excel, Outlook и Powerpoint!

http://letitbit.net/download/22930.2...ffice.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/6296...ffice.rar.html

_Добавлено через 8 часов 58 минут 24 секунды_
Видеокурс: Нетбук для чайников (2011) 
Название: Видеокурс:Нетбук для чайников
Издательство: TeachVideo
Год выпуска: 2011
Лекарство: не требуется
Размер: 361 Mb
Сейчас очень популярны мобильные компьютеры. Лидируют по популярности и своей мобильности нетбуки - небольшие ноутбуки, созданные для путешествий по просторам Интернет, работы с документами и общения в Сети. Если Вы планируете приобрести такого мобильного помощника или уже стали его счастливым обладателем, то этот видеокурс специально для Вас. Вы узнаете, как правильно установить программное обеспечение и дополнительные компоненты, чтобы использовать свой нетбук по максимуму.
Формат видео: mp4, 1280 х 720
Формат аудио: стерео, 48 кГц
Продолжительность: 00:53:03

http://depositfiles.com/files/ay2aadbbt

----------

freelab (15.07.2011)

----------


## nataly290361

*Обучающие видеокурсы для чайников*

3ds max 8 для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/3513...ов.djvu.html
http://letitbit.net/download/96378.9...ов.djvu.html

AUtoCAD 2006 для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/2828...ов.pdf.html
http://letitbit.net/download/54209.5...ов.pdf.html

С++ для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/6765...ов.pdf.html
http://letitbit.net/download/13350.1...ов.pdf.html

Canon EOS Digital Rebel XSi450D для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/5037...ов.pdf.html
http://letitbit.net/download/56277.5...ов.pdf.html

Dreamweaver MX 2004 для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/5564...ов.pdf.html
http://letitbit.net/download/06382.0...ов.pdf.html

English Grammar для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/8171...ов.pdf.html
http://letitbit.net/download/44989.4...ов.pdf.html

Google AdSense для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/3717...ов.pdf.html
http://letitbit.net/download/64802.6...ов.pdf.html

ICQ 2000 для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/9382...ов.pdf.html
http://letitbit.net/download/52509.5...ов.pdf.html

Internet для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/7587...ов.pdf.html
http://letitbit.net/download/05355.0...ов.pdf.html

Linux для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/8775...ов.pdf.html
http://letitbit.net/download/74991.7...ов.pdf.html

Microsoft Excel 2003 для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/1624...ик.djvu.html
http://letitbit.net/download/79176.7...ик.djvu.html

Microsoft Excel 2007 для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/1624...ик.djvu.html
http://letitbit.net/download/79176.7...ик.djvu.html

Microsoft Office Access 2007 для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/1624...ик.djvu.html
http://letitbit.net/download/79176.7...ик.djvu.html

Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2003 для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/8121...ов.pdf.html
http://letitbit.net/download/92220.9...ов.pdf.html

Visual Basic для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/7344...ов.pdf.html
http://letitbit.net/download/30305.3...ов.pdf.html

Модернизация и ремонт ПК для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/1216...ов.pdf.html
http://letitbit.net/download/70002.7...ов.pdf.html

Windows XP для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/1085...ов.pdf.html
http://letitbit.net/download/07345.0...ов.pdf.html

Основы программирования для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/5900...ов.pdf.html
http://letitbit.net/download/72064.7...ов.pdf.html

Радиоэлектроника для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/5580...ов.djvu.html
http://letitbit.net/download/69767.6...ов.djvu.html

Управление проектами для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/9012...ов.djvu.html
http://letitbit.net/download/58223.5...ов.djvu.html

Цифровая фотография для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/8385...ов.pdf.html
http://letitbit.net/download/34394.3...ов.pdf.html

Юзеры и Интернет для чайников
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/1717...ов.pdf.html
http://letitbit.net/download/75083.7...ов.pdf.html

----------


## nataly290361

*Новый видеокурс по CSS от Евгения Попова (2011/РУС)* 

Год выпуска: 2011
Платформа: PC
Разработчик: Е.Попов
Разрядность: 32/64 бит

http://depositfiles.com/files/qlo18np2d

----------


## nataly290361

*FineReader 10.Секреты сканирования. Обучающий видеокурс 2011* 

Название: FineReader 10.Секреты сканирования.
Год: 2011
Жанр: Обучающий видеокурс
Размер: 99,4 Мб

Данный видеокурс дает возможность сэкономить время. Ведь теперь вам не нужно будет его тратить на набор текстов. Их отсканирует и обработает ваш ПК с помощью ABBYY Fine Reader 10. Эти видеоуроки дадут возможность сделать все быстро и качественно.

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/0465....Kurs.exe.html
http://letitbit.net/download/28458.2....Kurs.exe.html

----------


## nataly290361

*Лучшие фильтры Photoshop CS5. Обучающий видеокурс (2011)* 
Название: Лучшие фильтры Photoshop CS5 
Тип издания: Портативный бесплатный видеокурс 
Назначение: Обучающий видеокурс 
Разработчик: TeachVideo 
Год: 2011 
Платформа: PC 
Язык интерфейса: Русский
Формат файла:ехе 
Размер: 203 MB 
Активация:Не требуется 
Добавлено 10% информации для восстановления

Вы хотите создавать на снимках красивые и неожиданные эффекты? Тогда внимательно посмотрите наш курс "фильтры Photoshop"! Тонирование, затемнение, осветление, падающий снег, дождь, ретушь, эффект старинного фото – все это возможно применить к любой из фотографий, если есть соответствующие фильтры для фотошопа. Портрет и пейзаж изменятся до неузнаваемости!

http://letitbit.net/download/23368.2...p_CS5.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/2032...p_CS5.rar.html

_Добавлено через 36 часов 49 минут 11 секунд_
*Все секреты работы с Photoshop CS5! Обучающий видеокурс (2011)* 

Название: Все секреты работы с Photoshop CS5! Обучающий видеокурс (2011) 
Релиз выпущен: 2011 
Платформа: Windows all 
Язык: Русский 
Лекарство: Не требуется 
Размер файла: 238.69 MB 
Разработчик: TeachVideo

Улучшенный интерфейс программы. Новшества, которые помогают сделать обработку изображений легкой и идеальной. Создание 3D-моделей и конечная подготовка файлов для сохранения и печати. Все это в новом видеоуроке по работе с Photoshop CS5!

http://letitbit.net/download/85418.8...p_cs5.exe.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/8033...p_cs5.exe.html

_Добавлено через 1 час 56 минут 47 секунд_
*Подбор и сборка компьютера (2011) DVDRip* 

Название: Подбор и сборка компьютера
Оригинальное название: Подбор и сборка компьютера
Год выхода: 2011
Жанр: обучающий
Режиссер: Нет данных
Размер файла: 255 Мб

Подбор компьютера - это чрезвычайно принципиальный шаг перед его приобретением. В зависимости от того для каких функций приобретается компьютер, нужно собирать разную его конфигурацию. Это обеспечит для вас наиболее удобную работу, а ваш компьютер сумеет подольше для вас прослужить. Именно потому столь важно выполнить верный подбор.

Снято:Россия
Продолжительность: 01:36:30
Перевод: не требуется

Файл:
Качество: DVDRip
Формат:avi
Видео: DivX 5 720x480 15.00fps 142kbps
Аудио: MPEG Audio Layer 3 44100Hz stereo 224kbps

http://letitbit.net/download/87294.8...borka.avi.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/3041...borka.avi.html

----------

freelab (15.07.2011)

----------


## nataly290361

*Видео-курс «ПАММ-инвестор» HDRip*



Год выпуска: 2011
Язык: Русский
Качество: HDRip
Формат: .mdf
Видео: M4V 714x400 30.00fps
Аудио: MPEG-4 AAC LC 44100Hz 53 kb/s tot , stereo
Продолжительность: 01:05:21
Размер: 47.2 Mb

Из видео-курса "ПАММ-инвестор" вы узнаете о том, что такое ПАММ-счета, как начать делать в них инвестиции за счёт интернета.Какие использовать стратегии, чтобы зарабатывать больше. Как минимизировать свои риски.

Ролик сделан компанией Alpari, поэтому есть информация рекламного характера. Alpari действительно первой ввела услугу ПАММ-счет, но Вы можете воспользоваться таким же сервисом в другом ДЦ. Просто в этом ролике наиболее полно рассказано о сути и использовании ПАММ-счетов. 

http://letitbit.net/download/81480.8...estor.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4028...estor.rar.html

_Добавлено через 12 часов 7 минут 18 секунд_
*Новый видеокурс по HTML от Евгения Попова (2011/РУС)* 



Год выпуска: 2011
Платформа: PC (Any OS)
Разработчик: Е.Попов
Язык интерфейса: русский
Таблетка: не требуется
Размер: ~343 MB

Предыдущий курс Евгения Попова по HTML был создан в далеком 2006 г. За это прошедшее время много чего поменялось: технологии не стояли на месте, изменились приоритеты и способы создания сайтов, html обновился до 5 версии. Курс будет полезен для новичков и уже опытных разработчиков. Пройдя этот курс, новички научаться создавать каркасы сайтов, а опытные вспомнят забытое
http://letitbit.net/download/97349.9.../HTML.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4260.../HTML.rar.html

----------

freelab (15.07.2011)

----------


## nataly290361

Уроки по Web-дизайну
http://letitbit.net/download/08230.0...ну.rar.html[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post added at 09:20 ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 ----------

----------


## nataly290361

Аудиокурс: Обновление BIOS
http://letitbit.net/download/19961.1...layer.mp4.html

----------


## nataly290361

Название: Иллюстрированный самоучитель по устранению сбоев и неполадок домашнего ПК 
Оригинальное название: Иллюстрированный самоучитель по устранению сбоев и неполадок домашнего ПК 


Описание: Иллюстрированный самоучитель по устранению сбоев и неполадок домашнего ПК 

Как ни банально это звучит, но я все-таки напишу, что эта книга предназначена для 
пользователя. Для самого обычного пользователя, который ни разу в своей жизни не 
сталкивался с самостоятельной сборкой компьютера или его настройкой

Предисловие
Введение 
Глава 1. Что делать, если компьютер плохо работает? 
Глава 2. Диагностические сообщения BIOS 
Глава 3. Диагностические сообщения операционной системы 
Глава 4. Диагностические программы 
Глава 5. Вы купили компьютер 
Глава 6. Питание компьютера и его компонентов 
Глава 7. Первое включение 
Глава 8. Установка операционной системы 
Глава 9. Настройка операционной системы 
Глава 10. Установка программ и игр 
Глава 11. Настройка программ и игр 
Глава 12. Удаление программ и игр 
Глава 13. Работа с файлами и каталогами 
Глава 14. Работа с офисными программами 
Глава 15. Мультимедийные функции компьютера 
Глава 16. Работа в сети Интернет 
Глава 17. Работа в локальной сети 
Глава 18. Компьютерные вирусы 
Глава 19. Зависания операционной системы 
Глава 20. Подключение новых устройств 
Приложение 1. Преврати свой сайт в портал 
Приложение 2. Используй то, что под рукою 
Приложение 3. На сайте - как в &quot;Винде&quot; 

http://letitbit.net/download/12948.1..._ПК.chm.html

---------- Post added at 07:26 ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 ----------

Название: Иллюстрированный самоучитель по устранению сбоев и неполадок домашнего ПК 
Оригинальное название: Иллюстрированный самоучитель по устранению сбоев и неполадок домашнего ПК 


Описание: Иллюстрированный самоучитель по устранению сбоев и неполадок домашнего ПК 

Как ни банально это звучит, но я все-таки напишу, что эта книга предназначена для 
пользователя. Для самого обычного пользователя, который ни разу в своей жизни не 
сталкивался с самостоятельной сборкой компьютера или его настройкой

Предисловие
Введение 
Глава 1. Что делать, если компьютер плохо работает? 
Глава 2. Диагностические сообщения BIOS 
Глава 3. Диагностические сообщения операционной системы 
Глава 4. Диагностические программы 
Глава 5. Вы купили компьютер 
Глава 6. Питание компьютера и его компонентов 
Глава 7. Первое включение 
Глава 8. Установка операционной системы 
Глава 9. Настройка операционной системы 
Глава 10. Установка программ и игр 
Глава 11. Настройка программ и игр 
Глава 12. Удаление программ и игр 
Глава 13. Работа с файлами и каталогами 
Глава 14. Работа с офисными программами 
Глава 15. Мультимедийные функции компьютера 
Глава 16. Работа в сети Интернет 
Глава 17. Работа в локальной сети 
Глава 18. Компьютерные вирусы 
Глава 19. Зависания операционной системы 
Глава 20. Подключение новых устройств 
Приложение 1. Преврати свой сайт в портал 
Приложение 2. Используй то, что под рукою 
Приложение 3. На сайте - как в &quot;Винде&quot; 

http://letitbit.net/download/12948.1..._ПК.chm.html

----------


## kangaroo

Я написал программу для изучения английского языка  , выучил язык и мог бы успокоиться, но жалко выкидывать своё детище.
и тут я подумал про freeware... короче решил подарить программу миру. (после того как продать не получилось)
И я буду рад, если она кому-то понравится.

Все желающие могут скачать программу (http://kangaroo-software-limited.narod.ru/catalog/).
а потом ещё на фейсбуке лайкнуть, если правда понравится.
я сейчас очень трепетно слежу за счётчиком посещения на моём сайте, вчера у меня было 78 человек...  
заходите, порадуйте свиом итересом, на что большее может рассчитывать писатель freeware?

и ещё

Насчёт международных сертификатов - я получил по IELTS 6.5 после полутора лет обучения по этой методике - при самостоятельном обучении... ну мне надо было проверить эффективность методики, я ж думал продавать потом... начинал учить с уровн средней школы. Но лучше конечно совмещать мою программу и репетитора.

----------

